# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  مشکل ریستور کردن بک آپ

## Ali_M_K

سلام
من در maintenance Plan یه جاب برای بک آپ دیتابیس تعریف کردم
بک آپ ها بدون مشکل و سر ساعت گرفته میشه و لاگ هم پیام successfully میده اما مشکل در ریستور کردنشون دارم.
متن پیام رو گذاشتم:

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

System.Data.SqlClient.SqlError: The tail of the log for the database "pjvk" has not been backed up. Use BACKUP LOG WITH NORECOVERY to backup the log if it contains work you do not want to lose. Use the WITH REPLACE or WITH STOPAT clause of the RESTORE statement to just overwrite the contents of the log. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...)&LinkId=20476

----------


## Ali_M_K

عرض کنم خدمتتون مشکل حل شد - اونقد کارم احمقانه بود که خواستم پست رو حذف کنم اما فک کردم ممکنه کس دیگه ای به دلیل بی دقتی به همین مشکل بر بخوره
من از تب دوم یعنی options یادم رفته بود گزینه  overWrite existing database  رو فعال کنم ( تیک بزنم)

همین :)

----------

